# Tipping barrel prop. Free drums!!!



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I scored some free steel 55 gallon drums. I am going to make at least one tipping barrel prop.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> I scored some free steel 55 gallon drums. I am going to make at least one tipping barrel prop.


WOW! That's really Great! Usually they cost you something and most of the time they are hard to get ahold of in the first place! Super Job!


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh cool! It would be awesome if you post a video one its complete.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yeah...sounds interesting. Keep us updated. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------

